#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-25
 * mama21mama :. cafe
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> hola
<brian_> Hola
<brian_> :D
<Infernet> hola
<Infernet> instalaste el 10.10?
<brian_> si!
<brian_> me funciona muchisimo mejor que el 11.04
<brian_> :D
<Infernet> muy bien
 * mama21mama va por mates
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<anarcoholico> muy buen dia
<anarcoholico> y feliz dia fuera del tiempo a todos los hippies que halla en ustedes,  si hay
<ruben_l1nux> saludo a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-26
<Infernet> hola
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<Infernet> hola
 * mama21mama http://mamalibre.no-ip.org:8080/HMS_Edinburgh.jpg 
<ser_> hola
<ser_> alguien despierto?
<ser_> ?
<ser_> alguien podria explicarme el comando iwconfig de la terminal
<ser_> no entiendo por que cuando pongo iwlist ath1 scan me responde ath1 interface doesn't sopport scanning
 * mama21mama :. tema gnu/linux en mumble que repite radio am; server mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000 en 30min
 * mama21mama :. tema gnu/linux en mumble que repite radio am 1610; server mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000 en 30min
 * mama21mama :. quien se prende?
 * Infernet escucha los redondos y los fundamentalistas las 38 horas del dia
<mama21mama> Infernet, se prende?
<mama21mama> hablaremos de software libre a evangelistas.
<mama21mama> :D
<Infernet> jejeje
<mama21mama> en serio jaja
<mama21mama> los ando evangelisando.
<mama21mama> pone 1610 am
<mama21mama> a las 20 hablaremos de gnu/linux
<mama21mama> haha
<Infernet> bien
<mama21mama> si eran incha pelotas los evangelistas que tocan la puerta (con todo el respeto que se merecen), imaginate a frikis "evangelizando" con soft libre.
<mama21mama> xD
<Infernet> jajajaja
<mama21mama> señora, señorita; le encufaron el usb?... pues con este libro le enseñaremos a usarlo.
<mama21mama> xD
<Infernet> cierto, pero peor imaginarlos vestidos con el logotipo del tio bill
<mama21mama> solo debe saber que dios existe... se llama richard stalman xD
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-27
<granjero> alguno tiene experiencia con rdesktop y seamlessrdp?
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> quien va a la afa ?
<mama21mama> hay quilombo todos iran a la afa a que se valla grondona.
<mama21mama> por la union de la B con la A.
<ruben_l1nux> que tal estamos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-28
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> cambio y fuera.
<alfplayer> hola
<mama21mama> que se cuenta alfplayer ?
<alfplayer> cómo te va mama?
<mama21mama> aqui alp2
<mama21mama> bien y vos?
<alfplayer> je yo tb
<alfplayer> bien
<alfplayer> laburando ?
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> alp2
<alfplayer> bien, mejor, yo tampoco
<mama21mama> esperando al puntero
<alfplayer> al puntero?
<mama21mama> si man el exito de la tv argentina.
<mama21mama> http://www.eltrecetv.com.ar/el-puntero/video/44799/capitulo-1-el-puntero
<mama21mama> uniserie
<mama21mama> mafia, sexo, droga, politica.
<mama21mama> clases sociales.
<mama21mama> ricos, pobres.
<mama21mama> venganza.
<alfplayer> jaja
<alfplayer> se nota q no miro tv arg
<mama21mama> actua el actor del "oso rojo" y el de "okupas"
<mama21mama> yo no miro tv... pero si sigo a actores buenos.
<mama21mama> para despabilar viste.
<alfplayer> está bien
<alfplayer> debería despabilarme más yo tb
<Kant> aló
<Kant> unimix ta por ahi?
<unimix> Kant: dame just a minute que ya estoy con vos
<Kant> ok
<unimix> Listo Kant
<Kant> estaba pensando que en la discución en G+ somos pocos y nos conocemos mucho... hei_ku esta en #kde-ar , sólo falta miguel y tamos todos en IRC que es un poco más en tiempo real que las redes sociales =P
<unimix> Migeul esta en G+
<Kant> si
<unimix> ahhh, perdon, te interprete mal
<unimix> Rara vez Miguel entra al IRC, es mas de las redes sociales que de esto
<unimix> que estas tramando Kant ?
<Kant> nada muy emocionante, nomás quería seguir via chat la conversación de mi post de G+ de las fotos de 1hackparaloschicos
<Kant> yo soy más de IRC que de redes sociales
<Kant> sobre mi tumba me van a sacar el teclado!!!
<unimix> es que para cuestiones en real time tenes que realmente tener tiempo :P
<Kant> buen punto
<unimix> y G+ te permite armar una discusion cuando lo tenes, cuando podes
<unimix> y no se pierde el hilo porque queda todo documentado
<unimix> no hay posibilidad de flooding ni estas limitado a 140 caracteres :)
<unimix> ademas que te permite imagenes, links, etc
<Kant> limita flooding? cómo es eso?
<unimix> nono, en G+ no hay flooding, podes escribir tanto como quieras, cosa que aqui estas condicionado
<Kant> básicamente se ocupa del problema explicando que no existe
<unimix> se entiende lo de flooding (la comparacion entre IRC y G+)
<Kant> :-D
<unimix> ya que te tengo aqui, te interesa ir como fotografo a la CISL 2011 (8 y 9 de Sept) ?
<Kant> si
<Kant> y más si hay $$ de por medio (si hay $$$, mucho mejor)
<Kant> si no, voy en mis tiempos, como siempre
<unimix> ok, dejame que mande un mail al respecto y si me dan el Ok te aviso  para que vos arregles directamente con los organizadores
<Kant> oka
<Kant> creo que ya te comenté alguna vez, cómo es el tema de plata vs no plata
<unimix> el año pasado fuiste (no tome la pastillita para la memoria)
<unimix> ?
<unimix> sisi, hablamos de eso y lo tengo en cuenta
<Kant> si no hay plata voy tranquilo, cuando se me canta, y saco las fotos que tengo ganas, y me tomo el tiempo que quiera para procesarlas y publicarlas
<unimix> esta clarisimo
<Kant> si hay plata llego en horario, saco las fotos que me piden, publico en tiempo y forma acordados
<Kant> hago la distinción más que nada para no hacerme mala sangre yo
<unimix> esta. Dame un tiempo que consulto y despues te confirmo que sale
<Kant> oka
<Kant> lo que decía recién de no hacerme mala sangre es porque antes yo iba a un evento, me rompia el culo haciendo las fotos, y no veia un peso, y me estresaba para llegar a algo que nadie me estaba exigiendo
<Kant> todo bien si tamos hablando del 2008 que recién empezaba y tenía todo equipo prestado, era un buen ejercicio, pero hoy dia no da desesperarme sólo por el orgullo de hacer el laburo si nadie va a calentarse por la diferencia
<Infernet> hola
<unimix> te entendi perfectamente Kant
<Kant> es un proceso por el que muchos tienen que pasar, en muchos lados... es una especie de ganarse el derecho de piso para con uno mismo =P
<Infernet> como el q tuvo q pasar silvina
<Kant> Infernet: ?
<Infernet> Kant: no viste el video porno de silvina luna?
<Infernet> es furor
 * Kant vive en un tupper
<Infernet> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?v=TZJDF2LU
<Infernet> q buena q esta
<Kant> iba a decir que lo pases por privado, pero bueno
<Infernet> alta burra
<Infernet> dot com
<Kant> creo que pasar un video porno por el canal rompe el CoC..
<Kant> está medio en contra del espíritu de las reglas
 * Kant se tapa un ojo
<Infernet> jajajajaj
<Infernet> el "noo noo" es mortal
 * Kant está reformulando la página de "si le interesan mis servicios" en su blog, con lo que le comentaba antes a unimix
<unimix> claramente esta en contra del CoC ademas de la finalidad del canal que es dar soporte a quien lo necesite
<unimix> Kant: no te olvides de poner referencias tipo tu CV en esa actividad
<Kant> medio que el blog ES mi CV =P
<unimix> si, ya lo se, pero un resumen donde se destaquen tus lugares de actuacion tal vez no seria mala idea para quien le cuesta leer y/o navegar los albumes que tenes
<unimix> le daria un panorama sintetizado de tu experiencia
<unimix> algo "mas masticado"
<unimix> mas digerido
<unimix> igualmente es solo una sugerencia, Kant
<Kant> puede ser
<Kant> igual en el blog suelo poner más que nada fotos, así que van a ver una o dos "tapas de galería" ni bien entran al blog
<unimix> ok
 * Kant terminó: http://blog.aknt.com.ar/p/si-le-interesan-mis-servicios.html
 * mama21mama guide http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/puppylinux/lupu-525.pdf
 * mama21mama step. screenshot
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-29
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> hola todos.......
<carlos_> Buenas noches
<carlos_> alguien puede ayudarme?
<carlos_> hola
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> carlos, estas como yo?? jajajjaa
<carlos_> ja, sip
<carlos_> beatriz, tú podrías ayudarme?
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> no mucho, te comento que acabo de instalar xchat.. hace poco con ubuntu, y por cierto decidida a aprender... que te pasa?
<carlos_> necesito instalar Berry o Linberry desde el entro de Software, pero no aparece en la lista, me parece que debería agregar algún repositorio que los contenga
<carlos_> sabes cuál y cómo?
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> ni idea.... googlealo "instalar repositorio berry" o algo asi... probaste con eso?
<carlos_> mmmm nop :P
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> dale proba
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> despues tenes que agregar el repositorio el el centro de soft creo...
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> donde estas carlos?
<carlos_> Chile
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> hey amigo chileno! yo en argentina....   se usa mucho ubuntu en chile?? aqui en mi pueblo poco..... pero me encargare de hacer adeptos!!! jajajaja
<carlos_> Yo creo que bastante...
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> dale, proba y contame...
<carlos_> desde que se volvió más "amigable" con la interfaz, hay más usuarios dispuestos a probarlo
<carlos_> ok ;)
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> yo lo instale en una sala de informatica en una escuela tecnica.... alli es ubuntu o ubuntu..... esta gustando....
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> http://www.skamasle.com/sincronizar-conectar-blackberry-con-ubuntu-y-debian/
<carlos_> es bastante bueno
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> fijate car
<carlos_> ok
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> suerte!!!
<carlos_> gracias
<mama21mama> anda joya eXtrmail
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> *eXtremail
<mama21mama> quien quiere probar mi servidor de correo?
<mama21mama> che... alguien que use de isp el grupoclarin?
<mama21mama> no se por que los forros esos me cerraron el puerto 25
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> y me cobran $90 hdp
<mama21mama> {{
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<carlos> hola! alguien me ayuda con una duda?
<seth--> buenas
<Infernet> hola
 * mama21mama :. Feliz día del sysadmin!
<Naudy> ¡Feliz día del administrador de sistemas! http://bit.ly/nrp9g1
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-30
<mama21mama> que letras son en este captcha de nic.ar? http://mamalibre.no-ip.org:8080/nicar_captcha.jpg
<mama21mama> parece que no es hKRiSaYq
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-31
 * mama21mama tomando tintillo luego de unos tallarines con tuco.
<sdle123> hola
<sdle123> estoy buscando ayuda para compartir mi conexión de internet por bluetooth
<mama21mama> sdle123, a ver si te sirve esta guia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<sdle123> mama21mama, esa la leí, pero lo que quiero es lo opuesto.
<sdle123> quiero compartir la conexion de mi pc con mi telefono via bluetooth
<sdle123> me acuerdo que antes tenia la opcion de PAN (personal area network), pero ahora no la encuentro por ningún lado
<mama21mama> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/39689
<mama21mama> Configuracion de Internet Movil GPRS via dispositivo Bluetooth
<mama21mama> sigue siendo igual a la otra.
<mama21mama> creo.
<mama21mama> tal vez con una app en tu celu
<mama21mama> que gestione el internet.
<sdle123> veré si encuentro algo en los sitios de nokia
<sdle123> gracias por la ayuda :)
<mama21mama> Emacs violating GPL http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2011-07/msg01155.html
<mama21mama> :o
<alfplayer> lo arreglaron, tardó cuatro días desde que lo notaron
<alfplayer> no está mal, eh ?
<mama21mama> no
<alfplayer> hola, linda info
<strickly> http://www.ubuntu-ar.org/ esta abajo?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-23
<nook_> hola como estan?
<strickly> nook_ bientolari vos?
<nook_> por ahora nada
<nook_> no logro hacerlo funcionar
<nook_> no puedo hacer funcionar mi placa de tv encore en ubuntu
<strickly> bajon segui intentando
<strickly> :)
<strickly> lo vas a lograr
<nook_> tenes idea como hacer para reparar una aplicacion
<nook_> por ejemplo la de wine
<seva__> hola
<duende_> seva__,  hola
<seva__> alguien sabe algo de php
<duende_> que pasa?
<seva__> hola duende!
<seva__> tengo una duda en un foro y nose donde esta el error
<seva__> por eso acude a los gurus...jeje
<duende_> ahhh...
<duende_> jjejej ok
<seva__> tengo un script que suma la cantidad de click de una url x, el tema es que la funcion no direcciona bien y si alguien hace un click para ir al sitio
<seva__> me explico?
<seva__> che que bueno saber que uno no esta solo a esta hora!
<seva__> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f18/problema-con-url-1004876/
<duende_> a ver ...
<seva__> ahi esta un poco detallado el problema en cuestion
<duende_> hum ...
<duende_> no sé le recomiendo que pregunte pues en #php-es
<seva__> dentro del este canal
<duende_> sorry seva__ :|
<seva__> no hay drama
<Rolando> Hola buenos dias
<Rolando> hola queria saber si podia postear un problema por aca
<SergioMeneses> miren compañeros: http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/ubuntu-webapps-en-espanol/
<strickly> copado :)
<strickly> no le podes habilitar mailing al RSS?
<strickly> asi me puedo suscribir
<SergioMeneses> strickly, a ese blog?
<SergioMeneses> es el mio... pero lo voy a migrar a otro por eso no lo he mejorado
<catusay> alguien sabe por que algunas aplicaciones en QT no entran completas en la pantalla, tal es el caso de scribus y librecad tampoco puedo modificar su tamaño
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-25
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con la instalacion
<chory> buenos días, una pregunta ubuntu ar hace "Powered by Ubuntu"
<chory> los stickers gratis para la notebook ?
<Nineain> m4v: que tal?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-27
<OsEmm> hola a todos
<OsEmm> alguien me podria decir cm hacer q ubuntu me muestre el tiempo restante de bateria?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-28
<strickly> buenas :)
<strickly> SergioMeneses in da HOUSE
<SergioMeneses> strickly, hola...
<strickly> buenas :)
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguin sabe como decirme de actualizar  de 10.04 a 12.04?
<aguitel> lee aca:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/
<tkw-one_dark> neymar es mejor que messy ... seguro canguro.
<invitado_web> lo hago pero no me tira nada para actualizar, dice que estoy al dia...
<invitado_web> de que server puedo bajar? en la parte de configuracion da a elegir
<invitado_web_> necesito ayuda
<invitado_web_> el teclado de mi netbook no me escribe las letras que poseen numeros.
<invitado_web_> osea quiero escribir mi contraseña y no me toma las letras solo los numeros, se entiende?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-29
<tkw-one_dark> m4v: hola clown....
<tkw-one_dark> hasta cuando el ban...
<m4v> ni idea.
<tkw-one_dark> comono va a tener idea si usted fue el que lo puso
<tkw-one_dark> como no va a tener idea si usted fue el que lo puso m4v
<m4v> ni idea.
<tkw-one_dark> m4v: salte aqui renacuajo.
<tkw-one_dark> m4v: salte aqui ranacuajo.
<moco_> alguien que me de una mano
<strickly> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-22
<danielelflaco> Hola gente como ya saben soy novato y como no podia solucionar mi tema en la web vengo aca a ver si me pueden aconsejar o alguien paso por lo mismo tengo ubuntu 13.04 todo bien pero cuando empece a trasferir mis peliculas guardadas (series de star trek)las corri y se ven con fantasmas y se pausan tengo modher msi ddr3 con athlon amd con win no me asia esto como se arregla?gracias perdon por ser extenso
<beuno> danielelflaco, que placa de video tenes?
<danielelflaco> no tengo placa de video es la impresa de la modher
<beuno> danielelflaco, esta bien, es integrada
<beuno> igual, es de alguna marca  :)
<beuno> ati, probablemente
<danielelflaco> la modher es msi si queres el codigo
<beuno> danielelflaco, proba instalarle los drivers propietarios
<beuno> danielelflaco, si buscas debe haber alguna aplicacion que sea "drivers adicionales"
<beuno> o algo asi
<danielelflaco> hola es que les solicite los drivers a msi y los tienen para win para ubuntu me contestaron no la modher es msi NF725GM-P43
<beuno> tenes una placa nvidia
<beuno> lo mismo
<beuno> instala los divers propietarios
<beuno> con la aplicacion que viene en ubuntu
<danielelflaco> si le instalo automaticamente al descargar actualizaciones pero aparecio este tema y no se q debo hacer
<danielelflaco> Gracias igual hasta luego seguire buscando.
<caologia> saludos gentes
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-24
<luciano_> hola, alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-25
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> que paso con el foro?
<granjero> hace muchos dias que esta caido
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-27
<angel_> hola hay alguien disponible hoy!!!
<angel_> para pregunta???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola
<angel_> !!!
<angel_> !
<angel_> hola hay alguien???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> nesecito ayuda???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola santiagoward2000 usted esta disponible hoy???
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola
<angel_> nesecito ayuda de mi ubuntu 13.10 beta
<angel_> !!!
<angel_> !!
<angel_> hola
<angel_> hola carlos!!!!
<angel_> nesecito ayuda sobre ubuntu!!!!
<angel_> !!
<angel_> hola!!!
<angel_> hola
<santiagoward2000> hola angel_, que problema tenes?
<angel_> grasias a dios
<angel_> !!!
<angel_> tengo un problema serio con mi ubuntu 13.10 que es beta!!!
<angel_> el problema es que  aveces cuando hay algun error ubuntuhace algo ella recopila esas informacion pero
<angel_> para enviarla tengo que tener una cuenta con
<angel_> lounchpad
<angel_> porque hace eso???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> launchpad donde se desarrolla una gran parte de ubuntu, ahi es donde se reportan los errores
<angel_> aaa ok y esos errores de ubuntu cuando llegan a hay con mi email y password que pasaria???
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> es para que puedas seguirlo, se genera un numero de bug, y si te parece, podes agregar informacion relacionada al problema
<santiagoward2000> y de acuerdo con lo que configures, te envian un mail cuando se agregue informacion o si algun desarrollador necesita mas datos
<angel_> aa ok pero tambien me pueden arreglar ese problema con los update???
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> si, si alguien mas lo detecto y lo reporto
<santiagoward2000> pero no pueden solucionar problemas si no saben que existen :)
<angel_> la version beta de ubuntu 13.10 mayor mente simpre tiene problemas los betas????
<angel_> ???
<santiagoward2000> y si, es una version de desarrollo, mas que nada para ver como va y detectar errores temprano
<santiagoward2000> recien va a ser estable en octubre
<santiagoward2000> a demas, todavia esta en alpha2, ni siquiera llega a beta
<angel_> aaa ok pregunta tu has usado el antivirus clamtk ???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> alguna vez lo probe, pero la verdad que no lo use mucho
<santiagoward2000> tal vez para revisar algun archivo sospechoso que me mandaron
<angel_> tengo una pregunta sobre ese antivirus!!!!
<angel_> !!
<santiagoward2000> veamos si se...
<angel_> cuando yo escaneo la pc o el sistema siempre aveses aparese algo como que agarro algo!!!
<angel_> te estoy buscando los detalles
<angel_> !!
<angel_> tengo una en cuarentena pero real mente bo se que es!!!!
<angel_> perdon no se que es!!
<santiagoward2000> es algun archivo del sistema o algo que cargaste vos?
<angel_> bueno si
<angel_> ya ya
<angel_> lo tengo
<angel_> tengo la informacion
<santiagoward2000> me perdi :P
<angel_> siempre aparese esto  /home/angel/.cache/mozilla/firefox/w73sq6xl.default/Cache/E/27/E46BFd01
<angel_> eso es lo que aparese!!
<angel_>  PUA.JS.Xored todo eso
<santiagoward2000> por la direccion eso es algun archivo temporal del firefox
<santiagoward2000> deberia ser seguro borrarlo
<angel_> cuando escaneo algo aunque no descargo nada
<angel_> algo temporal de firefox explicate porfa!!!!
<santiagoward2000> debe ser algun archivo que guarda el firefox en el cache
<santiagoward2000> yo probaria limpiar el historial y volveria a escanear esa carpeta
<angel_> aaa ok  y yo con ese antivirus puedo escanear emails que viene a mi correo????
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> no se, tanto no lo use
<santiagoward2000> ademas hace años que no uso un cliente de correo
<angel_> ubuuntu puede tener virus???
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> es muy raro, no voy a decir que no existen, pero es muy poco probable
<angel_> aaa osea que un virus no corre en linux como trojano rootkits etc....????/
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> los que estan diseñados para windows no, y si instalas programas solo del centro de software no vas a tener problemas
<santiagoward2000> de todas formas, soy solo un usuario, mucho no se del tema
<angel_> aaaaa okay
<angel_> cuando saldra ubuntu phone para android
<angel_> ????
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> lo ultimo que lei creo que decia mediados del año que viene, pero me parece que no hay una fecha puesta
<angel_> oo pregunta que disena y crea backtrack????? que tu sepas???
<angel_> viene de ubuntu???
<angel_> ?
<angel_> mejor otra donde puedo ver el cache de firefox ese tal archivo temporal?????
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> por lo que dice, el archivo esta en /home/angel/.cache/mozilla/firefox/w73sq6xl.default/Cache/E/27/
<angel_> santiago yo hize el upgrade de 13.04 1 ubuntu 12.10 con el comando en la termina.
<santiagoward2000> para ver la carpeta .cache, tenes que ir a tu carpeta home
<angel_> aa ok
<santiagoward2000> .cache es una carpeta oculta
<santiagoward2000> para verla tenes que habilitar ver carpetas ocultas
<angel_> endonde
<angel_> habilito eso???
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> yo uso xubuntu, por lo que no estoy tan seguro, pero proba usar ctrl+h en tu home
<santiagoward2000> y sino busca en el menu
<angel_> puse en la barra de direcciones about.cache y me sale informacion!!!!!
<angel_> y me dice cuando expira!!!
<santiagoward2000> personalmente yo borraria el historial de firefox
<angel_> ok ok osea que cuando clamtk detecta eso no es virus ni amenaza????
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> es un archivo sospechoso, pero puede ser un error de clamtk tambien
<santiagoward2000> igual yo lo borraria
<angel_> okok ok te pregunto si yo hago update o upgrade desde la terminal no le hace dano al sistema?????
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> no deberia, igual por las dudas que comando pensas usar?
<angel_> buenoa base de lo que vi en video y busco informacion el comando que yo uso es
<angel_> sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade    sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<angel_> esos
<angel_> son los comandos
<angel_> que uso!!!
<angel_> !!
<angel_> que te parece???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> dejame que vea que hace el do-release-upgrade
<santiagoward2000> me parece que no deberias tener problemas
<angel_> no porque explimame porfa yo los uso muchos!!!!!
<angel_> !
<angel_> !
<santiagoward2000> apt-get update revisa en los repositorios si hay actualizaciones, y apt-get upgrade las instala si hay
<angel_> aaa ok y do-release-upgrade???
<angel_> que hay de ese???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> do-release-upgrade no lo conocia, pero por lo que lei en el manual, actualiza de una version a la que viene, y con el -d le decis que actualice a la de desarrollo
<santiagoward2000> o sea, el apt-get upgrade te actualiza paquetes, pero no todo el sistema
<angel_> aaa ok
<santiagoward2000> do-release-upgrade te actualiza el sistema a la proxima version
<angel_> ese manual esta en mi ubuntu???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> si, para la mayoria de los comandos, en una terminal escribis man comando y lo ves
<santiagoward2000> por ejemplo, escribi man do-release-upgrade
<angel_> osea el manual es el help???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> de ubuntu
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> si, pero es da cada comando, no de ubuntu, asi que depende de si el que hizo ese comando lo documento
<angel_> pregunta yo e usado bactrack es sacado de ubuntu??? se parecen????
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> no se que es backtrack
<angel_> aaa ok
<angel_> aaa
<angel_> que es ubuntu one???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> es un servicio a lo dropbox o google drive, para subir archivos a la nube, y tiene ademas una tienda de musica
<angel_> osea para backup???
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> si, o para compartir con otros
<angel_> si quiero hacer un backup se guarda hay???
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> hay un programa que trae ubuntu que no me acuerdo como se llama que podes configurarlo para que haga backups ahi
<santiagoward2000> igual tene en cuenta que gratis tenes 5gb
<angel_> dajavu??? es ese????
<angel_> ??
<santiagoward2000> si, ese
<angel_> aaa ok pero los programas los update todo eso se guarda hay o solo los archivos????
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> te copia las carpetas que vos le digas que copie, pero tienen que estar en tu home, por lo que los programas no podes
<santiagoward2000> si podrias subir las configuraciones de los programas
<angel_> aaa ok que es en firefox master password???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<santiagoward2000> ni idea :\
<angel_> puedes investigar porfa???
<santiagoward2000> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-master-password-protect-stored-logins
<santiagoward2000> por lo que dice, es un password para acceder a todos los demas passwords que hayas guardado
<santiagoward2000> bueno, me tengo que ir a estudiar
<santiagoward2000> suerte
<angel_> ok
<angel_> grasias
<angel_> aaa donde tu estudias
<angel_> ??
<angel_> tu estudias
<angel_> hay
<angel_> donde tu chateaas???
<angel_> en ubuntu??
<santiagoward2000> no entendi
<angel_> que si tu estudias hay donde tu estas en ubuntu??? en el chat?
<santiagoward2000> no, me voy a los libros, tengo examen la semana que viene
<santiagoward2000> ahora si, chau
<angel_> hola alguien me puede decir para que sirve online accounts en ubuntu???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> :)
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola alguien me puede decir para que sirve online accounts en ubuntu???
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-28
<ratman> buennas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-24
<locodir-user> Buenas tardes!
<locodir-user> Quien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-26
<InjectioN_01> hola
<InjectioN_01> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2015-07-21
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu .... tengo problemas para instalar controlador de una GeForce GTX 850M ... en 14.04.2 he probado muuuchos tutoriales pero nada ... lo que pasa es que selecciono un controlador reinicio pero no me arranca el entorno grafico ... entones me toca desinstalar todo lo que tenga que ver con nvidia reinicio y ahí si aparece el entorno grafico
<sadalsuud> ... alguien me puede colaborar .?? ... gracias
<kalchutjenragabu> hi, hay algun canal de ubuntu phone ?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-07-26
<Guillermo_> Hola
<Guillermo_> alguien anda por ahi?¿
#ubuntu-ar 2017-07-24
<t0n1> Este año la Python Conference se realiza en Cordoba  hay tiempo hasta el 31 de julio para presentar las charlas.
<t0n1> Aqui las pueden subir:
<t0n1> ar.pycon.org
#ubuntu-ar 2019-07-23
<josecito_cba> hola buenas noches
